# Ludwigia Sp. Marilia info needed.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

So I received this plant as a freebie in a recent purchase but I can't seem to find any info on it. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The "Marilia" is already kept by some hobbyists in Europe. I've gotten info about that via Facebook, I don't find again the respective postings at the moment, but from my memory:

It is named after the town Marília in Brazil, Sao Paulo state, where it grows abundantly in waters. The owner of a local water plant nursery detected its aquarium suitability and grows it since then.
I've seen photos of the flowering plant, it seems to be something of the Ludwigia peploides or L. grandiflora type: submerged and floating leaves alternate, roundish, narrower emersed leaves, floating stems with sponge-like "pontoon" roots, big yellow flowers (5 petals?).
http://theaquatank.com/Plant/Ludwigia-Marilia


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

...here pics of the flowering plant: http://www.plantasdeaquario.com/foto110.htm


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Addition: I've gotten the info from Fabricio De Oliveira Pereira. The company in Marília is Sunshine Piscicultura.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like L. peploides to me. Interesting that I tried some I collected here and it while it grew submersed, I could not propagate it. If I trimmed a stem, it would not regrow and the replanted top never grew any side shoots. Perhaps it's a better suited local race.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm nearly certain now that this is _Ludwigia helminthorrhiza_. Looked at a bunch of specimens and curiously, many do not show pneumatophores. Vegatatively, it looks totally the same otherwise. I should know for sure this summer when a friend of mine puts some out in his small pond.


----------



## Mary11 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your posts guys. They are so useful and helped me too.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan, however what I know as Ludwigia helminthorrhiza from cultivation differs a lot from the "Marilia". I.a. the petals of helminthorrhiza are white with yellow claw, those of "Marilia" (my link further above) entirely yellow, and according to that photo, it seems to develop considerably narrower leaves on emersed shoots than helminthorrhiza.
But with certainty also the "Marilia" belongs to L. sect. Oligospermum ( = sect. Jussiaea). http://botany.si.edu/onagraceae/sectionDesc.cfm?myName=Oligospermum


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not convinced it isn't helminthorrhiza, despite some difference in flower color. I'll look into it more when I can, hopefully with a fertile specimen.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

update?


----------

